
Medium says it will compensate writers based on reading time, not claps - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/22/medium-reading-time/
======
rogerkirkness
Eventually true usage eats all the other proxies you use for usage.

~~~
WorldMaker
Usage metrics are poor for discerning quality though. Claps implied some
implicit subjective quality judgment from the reader _perhaps_ , but still a
poor binary proxy for quality information.

Neither metric optimizes for better content. Usage metrics optimize for raw
quantity of content, irrespective of quality. Binary "quality" metrics like
claps optimize for "engagement" which isn't at all isomorphic to quality, as
multiple social media algorithms continue to show.

